# Hervé Hinnekens Design Of MacOSX



## tagliatelle (Nov 23, 2001)




----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 23, 2001)

Can someone please order a staightjacket for herve ?


----------



## Iuis (Nov 23, 2001)

Hervé is going nuts!!!! lock him on a padded room!


----------



## blb (Nov 23, 2001)

What's scary is I can see an 'O', 'S', and a 'X' in that picture...maybe I need one of those long sleeve jackets too.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 23, 2001)

Dont worry we got you covered 
They had 10 for the price of one, what;s your size ?


----------



## Iuis (Nov 23, 2001)

blb....hmmm man!! I thought we only had 2 people, Hervé and Admiral) on da house who needed a "long sleeve jacket...you seeing an o, s and and x on Hervé's "design" you most definetly need one also


----------



## WoLF (Nov 23, 2001)

what the hell is that crap?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 23, 2001)

This is a tipical Herve-ian post


----------



## chemistry_geek (Dec 12, 2001)

What I really want to know is which programs Herve used to make this picture.  This looks like it required some serious rendering on a dual G4/800.


----------



## FaRuvius (Dec 13, 2001)

I love you Herve!
The next time I'm in the Netherlands, we'll have to hang.


FaRuvius


----------



## adambyte (Dec 13, 2001)

Dude, that looks so amazingly realistic! He must have used Painter for Mac OS X or something like that! Wow! I can't believe it's not butter!


----------



## sithious (Dec 13, 2001)

lol!
herve, you are the best!!! 
can we please have a whole section of this forum dedicated to herve's posts?
i want more, more, more!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 13, 2001)

I move to propose a field trip to the Netherlands!
VIsit herve, ahng, have a beer and talk about OS X 
(Besides I hear that Dutch girls are gorgeous  )



Admiral


----------



## sithious (Dec 13, 2001)

... and you know beer is not the only thing they smoke in the netherlands... lol


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 13, 2001)

I dont smoke (not even cigarettes).
If you wanna smoke be my guest... I will get a girl in each arm and have fun that way


----------



## dille (Dec 14, 2001)

Nice job, Hervé!


----------



## edX (Dec 15, 2001)

first, straight jackets are only for those who are considered a harm to themselves or others. and other than the time herve got himself and his sister hit by lightening, i'm pretty sure he is harmless 

second, the osx in that is totally sublime. herve's sense of reality is constantly amusing!!

third, i have a new theory. herve has written a program that allows him to randomly select where he will post. there is about a 10% chance it will be to a new thread.  occasionally he reads the thread he is posting to and says something remotely like a reply. the rest of the time he just posts whatever is on his mind. of course, how things end up in his thoughts is a complete mystery.


----------



## sithious (Dec 15, 2001)

herve is the best!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 15, 2001)

somehow this reminds me of teh chaos theory... maybe herve is a mathematician and we are hus guiney pigs


----------



## Matrix Agent (Dec 15, 2001)

Ed, you were very close with your theory! Theres only one problem. Herve did not write the program, he is the program! Thats right, "herve" is the name of an AI project created in the netherlands. This program has been let loose on the net.

By hacking the babelfish servers to radomly pick out translated sentences imputed by other babelfish users, herve gains the text for his posts.

there is a 10% chance that "herve" posts a new thread, as you said before Ed.

there is also a 30% chance of herve posting an image, which is selected using google's image search. One of three words is used as the search filter:

OS X
Mac
Drawing

Once this search is comleted, result #234 is selected and added to the post.

Well, I hope this explains the phenomenon known as "herve." Wow AI sure has come a long way, but, wow, is sure has a long way to go.....


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 16, 2001)

polymorphism
I know the author of the dutch Javabook, he hasn't find time to translate it, but it is 1°°% compatible with MacosX and maybe with OS9. It's the future of software.


----------



## sithious (Dec 16, 2001)

lol, matrix agent!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 16, 2001)

Any math majors in here ?
Perhaps you can do a paper on probablity and herve's posts


----------



## apb3 (Dec 17, 2001)

Herve is an Enigma wrapped inside a mystery surrounded by a riddle...

Or something to that effect. I can never get that quote quite right...

But I love him all the same. The whole AI suggestion above has me thinking...maybe he is some sort of artificial poster. If that hasn't been done, let's get a group together and try to make one work. We'll get admin to set up a special test forum for it.

Let's just not make it like that old app that was a psychologist or something that just repeated what you said as a question (anyone else remeber that, I think it was in Basic? Maybe Fortran but I think it ran on my old Atari 400... it was back in high school for me).

I'm serious about this. Interested patties post or message me...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 17, 2001)

So you think that HErve is eliza ?


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 17, 2001)

It dates from 1994 and has a GUI. You know itunes is nearly the same and has more options. Garbagecollection


----------



## Matrix Agent (Dec 17, 2001)

My theory has been proven.


----------



## NielZ (Dec 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *I move to propose a field trip to the Netherlands! *


Cool, that's were I live!


> * Visit herve, ahng, have a beer and talk about OS X  *


Hey, sounds fun indeed!


> * (Besides I hear that Dutch girls are gorgeous  )
> *


Lucky me...


----------



## senne (Dec 26, 2001)

Euhm... Herv (RV) lives in Belgium, NOT in Holland... please, do not make that fault again, thank you  


SENNE

and the girls in Holland are not more beautiful than Belgian girls


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 26, 2001)

I hereby propose a contest.  Belgian girls VS Dutch girls (any other nationalities may enter at will, jsut tell me before so I know whats going on).


The judge of this competition will be non other than the international man of mystery (A.K.A.  AdmiralAK) -- in a sober (no beer please, just iced tea) state.  




Admiral


----------



## apb3 (Dec 27, 2001)

I must insist that Icelandic women are the most beautful...

Was stationed there for all of maybe 2 weeks before moving on and visit there for business and pleasure often...

All dissenting posts will be deleted....


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 27, 2001)

you know apb...
I have never ever seen an icelantic woman


----------



## apb3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Have you  seen Bjrk? She's Icelandic and , while not exactly the typical look, she is one example... Someone help me think of some other semi-famous Icelandic women (and post pics - let's keep it clean, k?)...

I am too lazy to do a search and want to play Summoner on my PS2 (just got the game as a late B-day gift). Anyone have comments/hints/cheats on the game?


BTW I had a dream last night re: Herve. I know I know! scary. But in the dream, he sent a personal message to me on the board (it was voice - it WAS a dream) saying in a HAL-like voice, "I know you and Admin are trying to disconnect me..." and "Without your space helmet, I think you'll find that impossible." I woke with tears in my eyes.

Could've been the long lasting b-day celebrating - lots of Vodka and other "things."


----------



## apb3 (Dec 27, 2001)

AK:

Is that "copyright" in your sig real? If not, that is part of my practice and could help you get it done for real both domestically and world-wide if you are interested... You may want to look into a trademark as well to protect your mark wherever you want that mark set aside as your own. I can point you in the right direction in that matter as well. I'm not soliciting business, just offering un-billable advice and access to my knowledge.

Assuming you have any interest and/or haven't already had it done legally.

Send me a personal message or email for confidentiality purposes...


----------



## monty (Jan 3, 2002)

Herve, it's very pretty. I think you should submit it to Apple's feedback page! No, really. See what they say!

This could get interesting.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 3, 2002)

I can just see it now

** cupertino, loudspeakers in apple's HQ corridors saying 

"code 9, code 9, get the medics in SJ's office on the double!"


medic: what happened ?
SJ: I...I just opened my email and...I saw..it.....it was...hervean! (he faints)
medic: dammit! not again!

lol


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## chevy (Jan 6, 2002)

RV, 

when do you start publishing humor booklets ?


----------



## chevy (Jan 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *I hereby propose a contest.  Belgian girls VS Dutch girls (any other nationalities may enter at will, jsut tell me before so I know whats going on).
> *



Who starts ? We are waiting for the pics... we will have more viewers than all these fake iMacs, iWalk (away)...


----------



## Tesseract (Jan 15, 2002)

What do you mean, Painter? I could make that with a scanner and some Crayolas!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 15, 2002)

erm..no, no fake girls.
ansolutelly no photoshop images, and absolutelly no collagen or silicon 

Just real people, all the time.
I will be the judge...preferably single girls please he he -- maybe living in the boston area ?


----------



## ulrik (Jan 16, 2002)

500 down, 3122 to go, Admiral, I'm slowly catching up 

This post has official been declared a "senseless post"(tm)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 16, 2002)

ulrik I officially deduct 10 posts from you and give them to herve -- for the felony of making a senseless post


----------



## lonny (Jan 17, 2002)

Did I hear talking about girls?
Here I come! 

Icelandic sure kick ass!
Actually here in Italy the situation is not that bad if you like girls wearing their skirts short and leather boots high...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 17, 2002)

mmm ragazze belle....
hey lonny where in italy are you ?
Any girls you can introduce me to ? 
I know italian so I can hold my own ground lol.
(preferrably blackhairred or brunettes... no blondes LOL)



Admiral


----------



## lonny (Jan 17, 2002)

Northern Italy.
How come you speak italian?
And... are you in the US or Greece?

I'll see what I can do for your date! ;-)


----------



## didde (Jan 17, 2002)

Did somebody say the *Netherlands*?!



I'm so there..


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 17, 2002)

For the moment I am living in the US.
I minored in italian (such a nice language   -- nice women too lol   )


Admiral


----------



## symphonix (Jan 17, 2002)

Actually, I've just realised this is *ALL MY FAULT*.

I suggested that OS X needs a mascot to stand beside Tux the Linux penguin, and that forum members should "get out their crayons".

Poor Herve took me literally.  

I'm thinking of doing a polar-bear...


----------



## JakPuma (Jan 20, 2002)

AdmiralAK probaly knows greek cause his real name is greek (which i cant tell you cause sithious called me a fathead for posting it).


----------

